# Reported Post by Jaxidian



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaxidian has reported a post.

Reason:


> This might help more people being in the Apps forum.


Post: BootManager FAQ & Discussion
Forum: Thunderbolt
Assigned Moderators: huntken, Trident, Mrbobrowitz

Posted by: strongergravity
Original Content:


> I figured we needed a thread to discuss the BootManager app.
> 
> First, big thumbs up to GFlam & Conap for this app! I used Conap's CELEB CM Roms on the Eris for a long time.
> 
> ...


----------

